# Aire at Santander



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I know someone was on about a new Aire at Santander which was up on the cliff and cost 15 euros a little while back but I cannot find the thread on the MHF search. Does anyone know about this aire or if not where do people stop when the ferry gets in at 18.00hrs? I don't want to drive miles (or is it Kilometres) as the dog will need a good run around after being cooped up in the kennels and we need a nice relaxing sleep. Suggestions gratefully accepted. :wink: 

Cheers .......... Ned


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi, ned

sorry dont know of the aire, but we stay at santillana del mar acsi site, not to far away along coast.

we have similar problem as we are going into bilbao this time, but that site is to far away for us. any ideas.

tom


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

If it's not too far away the aire at Donostia/St Sebatian is really good. There is space to walk the dog and it quiet. The services are free but it's 3.05 Euros to park, pay in the machine so coins are required.

Your then only 5 minutes away from the road South to Madrid etc.


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Tom

Haro is not too far from Bilbao and in the Acsi and if you are returning from Bilbao to GB you can stay on the dock overnight.

We'll be using the Santillana del mar site thanks for that.

Jan


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

There's a fabulous free aire about 20 Kms away at cabarceno, next to the elephant park.

43°21'30.62"N

3°49'7.86"W

Look on Google earth it's just by the lake with water, and dump points

FREE!


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

A seconder for the elephant park. 

Our dog was a bit startled when a big 'un waved his ears at him for getting too close!

Kev


----------

